# متجدد / محاضرات فيديو مفصلة في تصميم المنشأت العالية مع دراسة لأهم المشاريع العالمية



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام​ 

اعود اليكم بسلسلة جديدة طالما تمنيت تقديمها نظرا لاهميتها ومافيها من متعة وتشويق​ 
وهي عبارة عن محاضرات فيديو مفصلة في تصميم المنشأت العالية مع دراسة لأهم المشاريع العالمية ​ 
اقدمها اليكم خالصة لوجه الله اسال الله ان ينفعكم بها​ 



​ 

والان مع روابط التحميل​ 

الحلقة الاولي​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/249967730/f03b1a28/1-why_tall_building.html​ 

الحلقة الثانية​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/250470467/5475820d/2-design_process.html​ 

الحلقة الثالثة​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/250543324/321606ad/3-structure_forms.html​ 

الحلقة الرابعة​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/250555807/8d77ac18/4-rigid_frames__1_.html​ 

الحلقة الخامسة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/250613076/ed5dd043/5-braced_frames.html

الحلقة السادسة

http://www.4shared.com/file/uRAhi9wo/6-shear_wallframed_tube.html

الحلقة السابعة

http://www.4shared.com/file/251415663/4e759c5c/7-bundeled_tubesbraced_tubes.html

الحلقة الثامنة

http://www.4shared.com/file/252255183/c788f817/8-outriggersuspendedtube_in_tu.html


جاري رفع باقي الحلقات​ 
في انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

تم عمل نسخة من الموضوع فى هذا الرابط


*مثبــت:* هااااام جميع شروحات الفيديو للمهندس أيمن قنديل ‏(




1 2)


----------



## almass (27 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس ايمن وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hos1989 (27 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع
بس يا ريت يكون في روابط اضافيه مع 4shared زي mediafire


----------



## محمد عاصم (27 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم نورا وعلما


----------



## majdiotoom (27 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 مارس 2010)

*الحلقة الثالثة + الحلقة الرابعة*

الحلقة الثالثة​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/250543324/321606ad/3-structure_forms.html​ 

الحلقة الرابعة​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/250555807/8d77ac18/4-rigid_frames__1_.html​ 


جاري رفع باقي الحلقات​ 

في انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم​


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (27 مارس 2010)

سلسلة ممتازة ومهمة جداً واصل بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً على جهودك الجبارة والواضحة في الملتقى ولا حرمك الله الأجر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 مارس 2010)

*الحلقة الخامسة*

الحلقة الخامسة


http://www.4shared.com/file/250613076/ed5dd043/5-braced_frames.html



جاري رفع باقي الحلقات
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 مارس 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الثالثة​
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/250543324/321606ad/3-structure_forms.html​
> 
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الخامسة
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/250613076/ed5dd043/5-braced_frames.html
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك فعلا انا كنت محتاجه للماده العلميه دي 
جاري التحميل 
جزاكم الله خيرا ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## رمزي2009 (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## life for rent (27 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد 977 (28 مارس 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكوووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر تسلم الأيادي
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Alkanan (28 مارس 2010)

مشكور على مجهوداتك الاكثر من رائعة
---------------------
أنا لا أريد انقاص قدرك ولكن لماذا لم تذكر في المحاضرتين الاولى او الثانية مصدر التعريب أو "النقل" وهو مجموعة محاضرات Dr.Luis Prieto
للامانة العلمية!!!!
---------------------
وشكرا,,,,


----------



## عاشق حيفا (28 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز ما مضمون الموضوع تحديدا هل هو مجرد محاضرة ام برنامج وشرح كيفية عمل هذا البرنامج

شكرا لك


----------



## دلس (28 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك و في مالك وفي اولادك


----------



## olma (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمهندس النشيط أيمن وجزاك الله خيرا عن كل جهد مهما كان ، نتمنى عليك اللإستمرار في محاضرات التحليل الديناميكي وتطبيق الشرح على مثال منوع ببرنامج الإيتابس مع الشكر الأوفى


----------



## engineer.medo43 (29 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## hassananas (29 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع
بس يا ريت يكون في روابط اضافيه مع mediafire


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (29 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (29 مارس 2010)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا

واتمني من الاعضاء التصويت اذا اعجبهم الشرح


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (29 مارس 2010)

*الحلقة السابعة + الحلقة الثامنة*

الحمد لله تم رفع الحلقتين السابعة والثامنة وجاري رفع باقي الحلقات

في انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم


الحلقة السابعة

http://www.4shared.com/file/251415663/4e759c5c/7-bundeled_tubesbraced_tubes.html

الحلقة الثامنة

http://www.4shared.com/file/252255183/c788f817/8-outriggersuspendedtube_in_tu.html




اسالكم صالح الدعاء
​


----------



## anass81 (29 مارس 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحمد لله تم رفع الحلقتين السابعة والثامنة وجاري رفع باقي الحلقات​
> 
> في انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم​
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العلم النافع , تمت إضافة المشاركة إلى المشاركة الأولى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

لم يتم اضافة رابط الدرس السادس للدروس السابقة


----------



## رمزي2009 (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا كتير بس هل الحلقة السادسة سيتم رفعها او الترتيب اخنلف الرجاء التوضيح وشكرا


----------



## anoor1 (30 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ربنا ينفع بيك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 مارس 2010)

الحلقة السادسة سوف يتم رفعها مع باقي الحلقات انتظروي في المزيد


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (1 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير م ايمن


----------



## kevin_zayed (5 أبريل 2010)

God bless you Eng. Ayman , thnx alot for ur great effort


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (9 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله الف خيرا وزادكم نورا وعلما*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (12 أبريل 2010)

الحلقة السادسة

http://www.4shared.com/file/uRAhi9wo/6-shear_wallframed_tube.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أبريل 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة السادسة
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/urahi9wo/6-shear_wallframed_tube.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مش لاقي (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الكرام*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## محمد جمال سليمة (25 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونتمنى المزيد من هذه المواد القيمة


----------



## mnmysara (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير وفتح الله عليك


----------



## taha aref (28 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ehab_aldadamony (17 يونيو 2010)

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:
بارك الله فيك 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## odwan (17 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## انس عبدالله (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياريت اعادة رفع الجزء الثامن


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Jamal (4 يوليو 2010)

سلمت يداك


----------



## ahmed arfa (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرا" جزيلا" بسي فين باقي الحلقات


----------



## م-خالد (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير - انت فعلا مهندس نشيط وعلى علم - ربنا يزيدك من نعيمه


----------



## احمد شريفالجمسى (23 يوليو 2010)

thanks


----------



## محمد فايز الفار (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا واكثر من امثالكم والله احضراتكم ناس محترمه بارك الله فيكم


----------



## انس870 (23 يوليو 2010)

*سلسلة ممتازة ومهمة جداً واصل بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً على جهودك الجبارة والواضحة في الملتقى *


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابورنيم (23 يوليو 2010)

الله يسعدك


----------



## haiderhassan (8 أغسطس 2010)

thx


----------



## haiderhassan (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## Hob-Imtlak (8 أغسطس 2010)

دى ناس زى العسل


----------



## فارس جلال الدين (8 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم يزيدك من علمه ونفعك به لامتك والى المزيد من التقد


----------



## Eng. Firas (8 أغسطس 2010)

Very GLAD to be able to have a look at the dr. Dr.Luis Prieto luctures through your explanation.. I would prefer YOUR WAY Eng. Aymen, which depends on video presentation, thousand time over the dr. way, that is pdf texts- to be read!!


----------



## هيثم فضل الله (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الحلقة الخامسة


http://www.4shared.com/file/250613076/ed5dd043/5-braced_frames.html



جاري رفع باقي الحلقات


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aymanallam (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي ويا ريت رابط اخر للحلقة الاولي


----------



## aymanallam (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aymanallam (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن تحميل الحلقة الاولى على سيرفر أخر


----------



## نبيل شعيب (22 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرأ وجزاكم الله خيرأ
وياريت التاكد من رابط المحاضرة السادسة


----------



## المهندس سليمان ناي (19 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك
ممكن المحاضرات التي بعد المحاضره الثامنه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shuaa said (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا
ولكن الروابط للثاني والسادس والثامن غير موجوده لطفا


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس سليمان ناي (22 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا ممكن باقي المحاضرات بعد الحلقه الثامنه

وجزى المهندس ايمن قنديل خير الجزاء ومحاضراتك ياستاذنا العزيز فيها فائده كبيره


----------



## civil mo7amed (28 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سنيين (28 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم جزاك الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (21 يوليو 2011)

بشمهندس ايمن إنتا إنسان اكثر من رائع وفضلك علينا كلنا ربنا يوسعلك في رزقك ويزيد علمك

تقبل تحياتي وإلى الأمام دائما


----------



## dr.nawar (31 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يزيدك من علم ويجزيك فينا خيرا


----------



## م / خالد البنا (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله الجنه


----------



## اسلام الكبير (28 أبريل 2012)

Thanks


----------



## TITO_SAM (23 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاحباء


----------

